# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  جورية المنتدى كل عام وانت بخير

## أميرة قوس النصر

كل عام وأنتي بخير

أقولها لكي على طرقتي

بخواطري وابتساماتي

بعيوني وابتهالاتي

بروحي و تحركاتي

بفجر يوما جديد في حياتك
يوما ابتسمت فيه الزهور 

وكان القمر في حالة من الذهول

وصدمة من صدمات الكهول

وفجأة ابتسم القمر بسرور

لوجود من أحلى منه في الكون والبحور

يوما ولدت فيه ملكة الخلجان والبحور

ملكة الأزهار والطيور

يوما تساقطة الأمطار وعم السرور

ابتسامتها تغطي الجبال والبحور

وسحر عينها كسحر البلور
هذا ما كان في القلوب والصدور

لأحلى ملكة من ملكات البحور

هذه ليست كلمات لشعراء الملوك 

و أنما هي نابعة من الصدور والقلوب 

فأين الهروب ؟؟؟؟ 

عندما تخرج الكلمات من القلوب

تزغرف على أحجار من الياقوت

هدية لأحلى ملكة من ملكات البحور 





غدا يصادف عيد ميلاد جورية المنتدى 
خفت انزل الموضوع بعد هيك تكوني نايمة  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

كل عام وانت بخير
وعقبال 216 سنة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

*
يا طير طاير بالسما
ميل على حبيبي و قول له
كل عام و أنت بألف خير و هنا
و ربي يزيد عمره كل سنة سنة*

----------


## saousana

[align=center]كل عام وانتي بالف الف خير 
وعقبال ما تتحقق كل احلامك 
وتعيشي حياة كلها صحة يا رب 
وانت حطي الرقم  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

كل عام وانت بألف خير 
وتحققي امانيكي واحلامك

----------


## دمعة فرح

الله يسامحك يا مها سبقتيني كنت بدي انزل الموضوع على الساعه 12 يلا الخير بالجايات .. :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف ..........الف خير يا عمري .. :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
ان شاءالله بنعاد عليكي بالصحه والخير... :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
وعقبال ال100 سنه (بكفو مو؟..).. :Db465236ff: 
ويارب تحققي كل اللي ببالك.. :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانتي بألف خير وتحققي كل احلامك الشريره والطيبه  :Db465236ff: 
بتمنالك عام جديد بأنطلاقه كلها خير وامل .. :Smile:

----------


## غسان

_كل عام وانتِ بخير .._ 

_عقبال ال 100 يا رب .._

----------


## ابو عوده

كل عام وانتي بالف خير وصحه وسلامه  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): وعقبال 1000سنه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كل عام وانتِ بخير 
ينعاد عليكِ وانتِ محققة كل احلامك
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف الف الف الف مليون وترليون مبروك

عقبال السنه الجاي وانتي متخرجه ومحققه الي في بالك 



راجعلك بصور الكيك

----------


## down to you

كل عام انت بالف خير
والله يسعدك ويوفقك بكل حياتك
والله يعطيك يلي ببالك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
كل عام و انتِ بالف خير يا رب :Icon31: 

و ربي يعطيكي كل امنياتك :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## المالك الحزين

كل عام وانتي بألف خير وعقبال 100 سنة 
[imgr]http://3emiyah.jeeran.com/%D9%83%D9%8A%D9%83%D9%87%20%D9%85%D8%B2%D9%8A%D9%8  8%D9%86%D9%87.jpg[/imgr]

----------


## keana

كل عام وانتي بالف الف خير
يا عمري توتو
ان شاء الله عقبال 100 سنه :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

1223132165466546546 مبروك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

10


9


8


7


6


5


4


3


2


1




بووووووووووووووووووووم














كل عــــــــــــام وانــــــتِ بـــــــألف ألــــــف خير يا احلى ايــــــــــــــــــات وينعاد عليكِ بالصحة والسلامة وانتِ محققة كل احلامك وينولك اللي ببالك

----------


## آلجوري

> كل عام وأنتي بخير
> 
> أقولها لكي على طرقتي
> 
> بخواطري وابتساماتي
> 
> بعيوني وابتهالاتي
> 
> بروحي و تحركاتي
> ...


 
شكرا يا حبيبتي ع الكلام الحلو .. والمبادرة الحلوة والكاتو الحلو وكل شي حلو يا حلو  :Db465236ff: 
واطمني ضليت مثبته لحتى صارت 12  :Db465236ff: 
الله يسعدك مها ونردها بالأفراح  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> *يا طير طاير بالسما*
> *ميل على حبيبي و قول له*
> *كل عام و أنت بألف خير و هنا*
> *و ربي يزيد عمره كل سنة سنة*


وصلت حكالي الطير  :Db465236ff: 
وانت بألف خير وهنا يا دموع .. شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]كل عام وانتي بالف الف خير [/align][align=center]
> وعقبال ما تتحقق كل احلامك 
> وتعيشي حياة كلها صحة يا رب 
> وانت حطي الرقم [/align]


 
تسلميلي يارب .. الله يسعدك سوسو .. والرقم الي كاتبو الله انا راضي فيه  :Db465236ff: 





> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> 
> كل عام وانت بألف خير 
> وتحققي امانيكي واحلامك


 
شكرا عبـــــــــــادة .. وأمنياتك كمان .. لانك بتستاهل كل خير  :Icon31: 




> الله يسامحك يا مها سبقتيني كنت بدي انزل الموضوع على الساعه 12 يلا الخير بالجايات ..
> كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف ..........الف خير يا عمري ..
> ان شاءالله بنعاد عليكي بالصحه والخير...
> وعقبال ال100 سنه (بكفو مو؟..)..
> ويارب تحققي كل اللي ببالك..


خلص كأنك نزلتي مجووود ... تسلميلي شكرا 
وأنا برد عليك هلا وصل مسجك بالموبايل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> كل عام وانتي بألف خير وتحققي كل احلامك الشريره والطيبه 
> بتمنالك عام جديد بأنطلاقه كلها خير وامل ..


والشريرة قبل الطيبه كمان .. خلاص زمن الطيبه ولى  :Db465236ff: .. شكرا عمار  :Smile: 




> _كل عام وانتِ بخير .._ 
> 
> _عقبال ال 100 يا رب .._


وانت بخير مسيوووو ...  وبديش ال100 تبعتك  :Db465236ff: 




> كل عام وانتي بالف خير وصحه وسلامه وعقبال 1000سنه


شكرا يا أبو عودة ... عقبال ما تفرح بعودة .. وترجع أم عودة  :Db465236ff: 




> [align=center]
> كل عام وانتِ بخير 
> ينعاد عليكِ وانتِ محققة كل احلامك
> [/align]


 
شكرا محمد .. وانت بخير  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> الف الف الف الف مليون وترليون مبروك
> 
> عقبال السنه الجاي وانتي متخرجه ومحققه الي في بالك 
> 
> 
> 
> راجعلك بصور الكيك


 
وانت بألف ألف ألف خير يا أبو حماد .. السنة الجاي وانت متوظف وعريس ان شاء الله  :Smile: 

بستنى يلا  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> كل عام انت بالف خير
> والله يسعدك ويوفقك بكل حياتك
> والله يعطيك يلي ببالك


 
شكرا الك ع الاماني الحلوة .. وانت يألف خير  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> كل عام و انتِ بالف خير يا رب
> 
> و ربي يعطيكي كل امنياتك
> [/align]


شكرا خالد  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 




> كل عام وانتي بألف خير وعقبال 100 سنة 
> [imgr]http://3emiyah.jeeran.com/%D9%83%D9%8A%D9%83%D9%87%20%D9%85%D8%B2%D9%8A%D9%8  8%D9%86%D9%87.jpg[/imgr]


شكرا جمال وانت بخير  :Smile: 




> كل عام وانتي بالف الف خير
> يا عمري توتو
> ان شاء الله عقبال 100 سنه


تسلمي أمون شكرا  :Smile: 




> 1223132165466546546 مبروك


1223132165466546546 يبارك بعمرك زيكووو  :Db465236ff:  شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> 10
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> ...


 
وإنت بألف ألف خير يا أحمد  :Smile: .. الله يسعدك ...و شكرا كتير ... قصدي لا شكرا ولا شي  :Db465236ff: 
انت أول واحد بعيدني فعليا بيوم ميلادي  :Smile:  ع 12 تمام  :Smile: 


هاي انت بالصدفه حاططها ولا لسبب ؟؟!!  :Eh S(2):  متذكر ؟؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayhamco

كل عام وانتي بالف خير ايات

وانشالله عقبال 10000000 سنه
وهاي احلى قالب جاتو

----------


## آلجوري

> كل عام وانتي بالف خير ايات
> 
> 
> وانشالله عقبال 10000000 سنه
> وهاي احلى قالب جاتو






إن شاء الله    


وانت بألف خير أيهم .. وشكرا ع الكاتوو... بجنن  :Smile:

----------


## ???... why ...???

[align=center] 
فأين الهروب ؟؟؟؟ 

عندما تخرج الكلمات من القلوب

تزغرف على أحجار من الياقوت

هدية لأحلى ملكة من ملكات البحور 


كل عام وانت بألف خير 

[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> فأين الهروب ؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> عندما تخرج الكلمات من القلوب
> 
> تزغرف على أحجار من الياقوت
> 
> هدية لأحلى ملكة من ملكات البحور 
> 
> ...


 
وأنت بألف خير .. شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

_رجعتلك بالكيك ... 

وعلى اعتبار اني مهندس ميكاينيك .. جبتلك كيكه على شكل ماكينة سياره 




وهي كيكه ثانيه اذا ما عجبتك الاولى 




وهي ورد جوري كمان عيشي .. 



وكل عام وانتي بخير  .. عقبال ال 23_

----------


## آلجوري

> _رجعتلك بالكيك ..._ 
> 
> _وعلى اعتبار اني مهندس ميكاينيك .. جبتلك كيكه على شكل ماكينة سياره_ 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> _وهي كيكه ثانيه اذا ما عجبتك الاولى_ 
> 
> ...





انت ميكانيكا انا شو ذنبي طيب .. بس يلا ولا البلاش  :Db465236ff: 
و23 احسن من 100  :Db465236ff: 
والورد ما بدي اياه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كل عام وإنت بخير
وينعاد عليكِ وإنت محققة امالك واحلامك وامانيكِ

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## آلجوري

> كل عام وإنت بخير
> وينعاد عليكِ وإنت محققة امالك واحلامك وامانيكِ





> 


 
وانتو بألف صحة وسلامة ..شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل عام وانتي بخير 

كل سنه وانتي سالمه يا رب

----------


## آلجوري

> كل عام وانتي بخير 
> 
> كل سنه وانتي سالمه يا رب


 
وانت بالف خير معاذ .. شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

كل عام وجوريتنا بالف خييييييييير 

[BIMG]http://www.moveed.com/data/media/56/41_2_1058166168.jpg[/BIMG]

----------


## آلجوري

> كل عام وجوريتنا بالف خييييييييير 
> 
> [BIMG]http://www.moveed.com/data/media/56/41_2_1058166168.jpg[/BIMG]
> 
> [BIMG]http://http://www.zaidal.com/229/attachment.php?attachmentid=4257&d=1222293928[/BIMG]


 
تسلملي يا بشار وانت بالف خير .. والوردات بجننو  :Eh S(2):

----------

